# Zeus - The Boxer X



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

This is my dog Zeus he's a Boxer X GSD/Labrador. He's gonna be 3 on June 14th 

He currently weighs at around 4 1/2stone

Puppy pictures:


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Big boy pictures:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He looks a lot of fun 
Very handsome boy :thumbup1:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

What a stunning dog loved looking at his pics


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Indeed he is. Still call him my baby boy, or buba boy.

Hopefully going to get him neutered on Saturday with a bit of luck, if I can get an appointment for then.

Then maybe a months time he'll be acting like a Daddy to a Golden Lab puppy XD

DKDREAM - He's turned out really well, considering at the time we got him, nobody knew what breed his father was.
There is a lil story behind to me obtaining him. If people want to read it, I shall post it


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

gosh hes stunning 
thanks for sharing the pictures :thumbup1:


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

ahhhh what a gorgeous dog!! :001_wub: He's so cute, can really see the lab in his face and a really nice colour too! 
Lovely piccys


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

id love to hear the story about his father - hes a stunning dog


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Well the story is more about him, his siblings and his mother. But here it goes.

Due to my family owning 4 female boxers in the past, my mum was apart of the Boxer Rescue Club. Well since losing the girls my mum quit the Boxer Rescue Club etc, they still contacted her for sponsored walks etc. And one night they rang her and said they had a female brindle boxer who has just recently had puppies, and that they've been put into rescue and are looking for a new home.

My mum said yes, despite asking my dad first and the little bundles of joy came to our house, with their mother.

So we were looking after a severely under-fed and dehydrated mother, with her dehydrated puppies.

So after we fed them up and made sure they were all okay, we gave the mother to a loving home *one from boxer rescue* and the puppies to other loving homes, including Zeus *who was at the time named Bailey*.

But Bailey came back to us as the family that took him said the old bulldog they had didn't get along with the puppy. So Bailey came back, and well I put my foot down to my parents and said we are keeping him no matter what, he is MY DOG. *I previously said all along that he was meant to be mine*

A little bit of fact: our 4 female boxers were called the Lionhearts, Kayla our 4th Bred from our 1st female has a white heart shaped marking on her neck. Now it just so happens that I found a pink heart shaped mark on the end of Zeus' nose *you may see it in the pictures* So that also persuaded me that he was ours.

So finally the parents agreed, and Bailey was renamed to Zeus, so I got my baby boy 

We had no idea what breed the father was, but was told that at the house, the owners also had a Lab/GSD and a staffie. Now I have sort of ruled out the staffy as there is no way that a boxer or staffy can have a fluffy tail that Zeus has, nor the coat he has. So have just slightly agreed the female boxer must've mated with the GSD/Lab.
The name Zeus came from a big boxer boy I knew and loved dearly, so Zeus was named after him 

Sorry for it being such a long story.

Here is a picture of Bella, Spotty and Dinky Doo *spotty now only lives round the corner from us, and Dinky Doo is travelling around the world with her owners :


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

They are beautiful pictures - you have a fabulous dog
DT


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

aww what a lovely story well done


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Hopefully Zeus can show his father side to the Labrador puppy, if all moulds into place for me to get one


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

He's such a good looking boy!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Gorgous boy indeed and a lovely happy ending story


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

awwww sooo cute
I wish I could give him a kiss!


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Well I just got back from a few pet shops initially looking for Labrador puppies, found one number but they didn't have any left. I didn't want any of the ones in the picture, but I just wanted to see them in the flesh 

But I did come home with a big bone for Zeus. And I have some pictures too. Shall upload them now and then post.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

slakey said:


> Well I just got back from a few pet shops initially looking for Labrador puppies, found one number but they didn't have any left. I didn't want any of the ones in the picture, but I just wanted to see them in the flesh
> 
> But I did come home with a big bone for Zeus. And I have some pictures too. Shall upload them now and then post.


aww yes show us the pic


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Pictures:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Zeus is such a gorgeous boy and what a lovely story. He looks very happy with you - everything happens for a reason


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Thanks 
The carpets a mess, but atleast he's happy.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Zeus









Zeus and Milo playing with a sock *video*
http://s176.photobucket.com/albums/w167/shox0207/?action=view&current=MOV00051.flv

Aww, nose to nose *first day back*









Milo giving Zeus a kiss









Having a snooze together.


----------

